# Most reliable heater



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

What's your take on the most reliable heater? All feedback is appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

The most reliable heater is a heater controller.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Any brand in particular? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

joeycichlid said:


> Any brand in particular?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I have 6-7 of these, been using them for 2-3 years. Bought at different times from different sellers 0 issues, most of the heaters I used with them are unreliable and stick on ON but since this cuts power to the socket base on your set temp. I have nothing to worry about.

Aquarium Temperature Controller


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Enhim with a controller. Controller is key with any heater in my opinion.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

6 or 7 of which ones

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

joeycichlid said:


> 6 or 7 of which ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


the sames ones I linked you in the earlier post.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I have fluval looks like the M200, still work I check the tank temp. I got it when I bought the used 55 gal tank about 4 years ago. i set it at 80 deg F & I don't change it in 4 years. fully submerged it doesn't go below water level during water change.

I had eheim before last only a couple of years but I was keeping discus so temp was higher 88 and I was changing it often when the fish is sick, winter time etc.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking at Inkbird controllers. Can't decide between the 306a vs the 308s.....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the old ebo Jager 250w heaters sitting in my garage. Wondering if they are still good to use today.? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

There is only one way to find out unless there is a psychic here


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

joeycichlid said:


> Looking at Inkbird controllers. Can't decide between the 306a vs the 308s.....


I have 2 Inkbird controllers bought at separate times. The temp on both have started to drift after a year of use. Nothing drastic so I've time to notice the drift, but drifting a degree or two higher a week is now typical.

I don't expect anything to last forever, but getting just a year's use out of the controllers seems too short to me.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Replace the probe? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

BTW BRS makes their own and it looks identical! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

joeycichlid said:


> Replace the probe?


My model (308) isn't user-serviceable.


----------

